# What Products Will You Buy/Not Buy Based on the 2009 Tour?



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

After the George Hincapie whine fest, many people posted they are done buying Garmin products. Now that the results are in and all is said and done (almost), what are your buying habits going to be like as a result of the Tour and its soap opera of events? Here are mine:

1. Radio Shack - For the last 20 years, the only reason I ever went into Radio Shack was for obscure cables. That ends today! Because of Lance, I am going to Radio Shack today to buy two obscure cables, a minature bulb and a crank powered weather radio.

2. Garmin - Who the hell needs it. I have Radio Shack now! Va va va allez Radio Shack. 

3. Columbia - I am going to completely ban Columbia products for the rest of my life. George whines too much and besides, I HAVE RADIO SHACK!!!! I hear RS intends to get into the flannel market. Besides, I have my obscure cable collection to keep me warm. 

4. Quick Step - Is this a flooring company? Who cares! Because of Tom Boonen's clown fest of a tour, I am banning all things belgian except waffles. Oh wait, I think I have been doing that unintentionally for the last 30 years. 

5. Saxo Bank - Love the Schlecks from LOOXENBEEEERG!!! All my banking needs will be done on-line with Saxo Bank. 

6. Katusha - Gesundheit


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

0....


----------



## proy (Sep 7, 2004)

Tschai said:


> After the George Hincapie whine fest, many people posted they are done buying Garmin products. Now that the results are in and all is said and done (almost), what are your buying habits going to be like as a result of the Tour and its soap opera of events? Here are mine:
> 
> 1. Radio Shack - For the last 20 years, the only reason I ever went into Radio Shack was for obscure cables. That ends today! Because of Lance, I am going to Radio Shack today to buy two obscure cables, a minature bulb and a crank powered weather radio.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :7: :lol:


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

I think I need a Cadillac. Does Kate Walsh come with?


----------



## cruso414 (Feb 20, 2004)

*new product launch....*



Tschai said:


> After the George Hincapie whine fest, many people posted they are done buying Garmin products. Now that the results are in and all is said and done (almost), what are your buying habits going to be like as a result of the Tour and its soap opera of events? Here are mine:
> 
> 1. Radio Shack - For the last 20 years, the only reason I ever went into Radio Shack was for obscure cables. That ends today! Because of Lance, I am going to Radio Shack today to buy two obscure cables, a minature bulb and a crank powered weather radio.
> 
> ...


I've heard Johnathon Vaughters is coming out with his "signature" line of douchebags.


----------



## vandalbob (Dec 13, 2001)

Oh this thread is getting good!


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

cruso414 said:


> I've heard Johnathon Vaughters is coming out with his "signature" line of douchebags.


Gold, Jerry, gold! :lol:


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

Tschai said:


> After the George Hincapie whine fest, many people posted they are done buying Garmin products. Now that the results are in and all is said and done (almost), what are your buying habits going to be like as a result of the Tour and its soap opera of events? Here are mine:
> 
> 1. Radio Shack - For the last 20 years, the only reason I ever went into Radio Shack was for obscure cables. That ends today! Because of Lance, I am going to Radio Shack today to buy two obscure cables, a minature bulb and a crank powered weather radio.
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: My favorite post of this whole forum!


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Tschai said:


> After the George Hincapie whine fest, many people posted they are done buying Garmin products. Now that the results are in and all is said and done (almost), what are your buying habits going to be like as a result of the Tour and its soap opera of events? Here are mine:
> 
> 1. Radio Shack - For the last 20 years, the only reason I ever went into Radio Shack was for obscure cables. That ends today! Because of Lance, I am going to Radio Shack today to buy two obscure cables, a minature bulb and a crank powered weather radio.
> 
> ...


Finally a great TDF post!!. For a moment in honor of the tour I considered upgrading one of my old steel bikes from 9 spd to 10 spd, but.....nah............

b21


----------



## TmaxR (Aug 31, 2008)

jptaylorsg said:


> I think I need a Cadillac. Does Kate Walsh come with?


Sorry, just her voice.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

cruso414 said:


> I've heard Johnathon Vaughters is coming out with his "signature" line of douchebags.


this post is funnier than items 1-6 combined!


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Wait . . . I'm still using T-Mobile with a Motorola phone. Does that count?


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

TmaxR said:


> Sorry, just her voice.


i'll take it. like hot buttery syrup


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I won't be using the little red riding hood perm/hair coloring kit Franco Pellizotti has been using. One fairy in the peloton is enough.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Classic.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

Funny thread...

The TDF has caused me to buy -
2 tubes,
1 patch kit
1 tire-iron set

and this morning I got back on my bike for the first time in like 3 or 4 years...  . I've been doing spinning, but it is just not the same...


----------



## DarkSaturn (May 11, 2007)

The whistling Prius commercial that ran every break here in Canada was driving me insane.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

I ordered a 11-28 cassette so I can go hill climbing. I probably should have ordered a Honda.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

DarkSaturn said:


> The whistling Prius commercial that ran every break here in Canada was driving me insane.


That's interesting...I didn't spot a single Prius commercial here in US .
Did see a ton of Cadillac commercials though.

One thing I won't buy is the new Giro Prolight helmet.
It looks kind of boring and old, IMO.


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

LOL, awesome post!

I have now ridden 5 days straight, so I need new Beljum budder chamois creme, and I ate at Chipotle last night, (not because of, "Wiggo")

on another post, I said I would go to Radio Shack, but I lied.

Great post


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I also forgot to add I wont be buying the antifreeze green Oakleys that they were handing out to everyone the first week of the race. I think we will all look back in ten years and laugh at those glasses. Sort of like looking at the Factory pilots that Lemond and Hampsten wore.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

I want a Liquigas C'Dale....and they ARE coming to the Tour of Missouri ***starts looking for cable snips***


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

The thought the new Trek TT bikes looked pretty nice... but I ride mostly rocky east coast trails in a 5" dualie, so I can't justify picking one up right now.
;-)


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

I will never go on holiday to Kazakhstan.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

barry1021 said:


> Finally a great TDF post!!. For a moment in honor of the tour I considered upgrading one of my old steel bikes from 9 spd to 10 spd, but.....nah............
> 
> b21


What the H$ll do you have with 9 speed???

The one I know you had, it seems you have sold ..................................:cryin: :mad2:


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*gonna re-join radio shack battery club*

gonna re-join radio shack battery club
and get one of those cheapo batteries for free each month.
(i am showingg my age.)


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

*I'm a sucker...*

I actualy DID buy the Oakley Antifreeze Radar Sunglasses... they're even MORE awesome in person.. but so aweful at the same time.


----------



## Farmer Tan (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm going to run out and see that stupid movie 'Orphan'.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Lifetime speed text to KGB, and of course my free 30 day sample of Extenze!!


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

I have been buying a Garmin GPS a day for about a week now, playing the Belgium lottery and planning a trip to Kazakhstan. I also went to my local USPS office today and used my Motorola phone. Oooo, rode my Specialized Tarmac bike this morning after that show of power by Andy!


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

Think I'll go to 7-11 for coffee tomorrow. Somehow I'm feeling old.


----------



## karatemom (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm going to buy me a Cadillac, which is like trying on a $50,000 dress, then I'm going to check my credit report on Freecreditreport.com, which probably won't be so good after that. Oh, and I'm going to sing the song, too. "Free Credit Report.com--tell your dad, tell your friends, tell your mom...."


----------



## M-theory (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm pretty sure those Geico Caveman commercials are about me....no, I don't shave my legs and yes, I have long hair and a beard. So I'll probably have to get me some Geico insurance. I even dig the song 'Let me be myself".

I'd stay clear of that Progressive stuff though...insurance for nerds?


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

Farmer Tan said:


> I'm going to run out and see that stupid movie 'Orphan'.


LMAO!!!!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

We're in the process of buying an old French castle so that next year we can wave to the helicopters from the parapets, record the coverage and watch ourselves later in the day.

Plus, I'm throwing out all my mid-calf black business-suit socks so that I don't ever get the urge to go riding in them.


----------



## E 12 (Jul 13, 2008)

I think that this TdF has made me want to have a couple of extra slices of pizza. Why? Well, even though I love riding like nothing else and am willing to work at nearly anything to be better and faster, I NEVER want to look like about 85% of the guys in the pro peloton. I understand that being "lean" is advantageous to these guys, but at the expense of looking like someone suffering from malnutrition? No thanks.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Tschai said:


> After the George Hincapie whine fest, many people posted they are done buying Garmin products. Now that the results are in and all is said and done (almost), what are your buying habits going to be like as a result of the Tour and its soap opera of events? Here are mine:
> 
> 1. Radio Shack - For the last 20 years, the only reason I ever went into Radio Shack was for obscure cables. That ends today! Because of Lance, I am going to Radio Shack today to buy two obscure cables, a minature bulb and a crank powered weather radio.
> 
> ...



Funny post. Thanks for the effort.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

coop said:


> Lifetime speed text to KGB, and of course my free 30 day sample of Extenze!!


Guess you won't be doing much riding.


----------



## Farmer Tan (Jan 25, 2009)

karatemom said:


> Oh, and I'm going to sing the song, too. "Free Credit Report.com--tell your dad, tell your friends, tell your mom...."



To match the commercial, make sure your lip syncing doesn't match the song.


----------



## Time2ride (Apr 12, 2009)

E 12 said:


> I understand that being "lean" is advantageous to these guys, but at the expense of looking like someone suffering from malnutrition? No thanks.


If Andy gets any thinner he will need to run around in the shower to get wet. I'm glad I don't look like that. I've had my days of sand being kicked into my face. But then again, if someone is willing to pay me 7 digit figures I guess I wouldn't mind. LOL


----------

